# How do we get cbeebies?



## Noodle (Sep 4, 2011)

We are new to Dubai and my son loves cbeebies. We move into a villa soon and I wondered does anyone know how we can set things up to access this?


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it may be as easy as subscribing to expat network (VPN) costs about £5 a month and watching from iplayer or ceebeebies website??


----------



## Noodle (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you - will look get husband on the case


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

You need to make 5 posts then the private message facility will be open to you.

Someone  can then send you more details of how we do it.


----------



## Noodle (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you so much - will get posting!


----------



## Akkatha (Jun 23, 2011)

Just a note to say I can recieve private messages and would love to 'hear' from someone on the subject. Cheers


----------

